# Necessity is the mother of all inventions



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 20, 2006)

It was 27* on the ride home this morning and I have butts to cook.  SO, I put up a little shelter around Petunia and gave her a nice cozzy blanket.  Used a few old firefighter turnout coats to help hold in the heat.  Took 1/2 the time to warm up than normally would.  I think I may be onto something here.

5 butts, 1 brisket, 2 WRB hams.  6 racks of spares later and tomorrow I have 4 turkeys, 5 turkey breasts and some chicken to do.  I'll keep posting pics as long as you all can stand them.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 20, 2006)

nice lookin start bill....good idea keepin those coats on the smoker and you don't have to worry about them catchin fire


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep those pics coming...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 20, 2006)

Go Bill Go!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 20, 2006)

YOU GO GIRLFRIEND!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 20, 2006)

Finally got the Turkeys and Breasts into the brine.  Used Nicks brine recipie.  I'll have them on tomorrow.


----------



## john pen (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Bill..PBI or Nomex ? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 20, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Hey Bill..PBI or Nomex ? Enquiring minds want to know...



Nomex of course.  These are some old coats that we cant use in service anymore.  By the way, if you folks know any firefighters you may want to ask them if they have any old coats.  The NFPA standards have changed over the years and they should have some old coats around.

Here are some more pics for your viewing pleasure.  The hams are done and I have 6 racks of ribs on.


----------



## john a (Dec 20, 2006)

That looks wondeful. Are you cooking for a small army?
BTW, can't say I envy you for the cold.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 20, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> That looks wondeful. Are you cooking for a small army?
> BTW, can't say I envy you for the cold.



Yes, and no.  I started an email mailing list a few months ago.  I email my customers and let them know that I will be smoking on such and such a date and they place there orders.  Had so many orders this time that I had to split up two days.  I wont complain.  Its easy money.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lookin' good Bill


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 20, 2006)

Great pics and great idea with the coats.  

What internal temp do you bring them hams to ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh yeah.... There we go... Looks awesome!


----------



## john a (Dec 20, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="oct_97":6i0jqcp9]That looks wondeful. Are you cooking for a small army?
> BTW, can't say I envy you for the cold.



Yes, and no.  I started an email mailing list a few months ago.  I email my customers and let them know that I will be smoking on such and such a date and they place there orders.  Had so many orders this time that I had to split up two days.  I wont complain.  Its easy money.[/quote:6i0jqcp9]


And you get to have all the fun. I manage a good size hotel, we do email blasts from time to time, yes, they are very successful. For us the key is not to overdue them.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 20, 2006)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Ok, I know this is a dumb question, but, what is a WRB ham and what did you do with it before smoking and what temp did you take it to?
> 
> I want to make one!!!
> 
> ...



WRB is Wolfe Rub Bold.  Only the best rub on the market, next to Wolfe Rub Original.  The ham was "hickory smoked" from the store.  All I did is cut off the rind and re-smoke it.  I added the WRB before smoking.  Came out great.  Added more smoke to it.

Here are a few finished pics of the ribs and brisket.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 20, 2006)

How do you advise people to reheat a whole rack of ribs?


----------



## john a (Dec 21, 2006)

Still have my address?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> How do you advise people to reheat a whole rack of ribs?



Cliff, I vacuum seal ribs for my customers as well.  I recommend they reheat them in a pot of boiling water for 30 minutes or until hot, then remove from the bag.  Or you can remove them from the bag first and wrap in foil and reheat in a 325* oven for approximately 30 minutes or until hot.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

Man everthing looks great BTG another great cook.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 21, 2006)

MmmMMM ! Nice ring


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":335vg43n]How do you advise people to reheat a whole rack of ribs?



Cliff, I vacuum seal ribs for my customers as well.  I recommend they reheat them in a pot of boiling water for 30 minutes or until hot, then remove from the bag.  Or you can remove them from the bag first and wrap in foil and reheat in a 325* oven for approximately 30 minutes or until hot.[/quote:335vg43n]

Yep, what Larry said.  

Thanks for the comments guys.  It was a LOOOOOONG day.


----------

